# My All Male Malawi Peacock Tank *PICS*



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

Here are some photos that i took last night of my tank! Let me know what you think


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Great looking tank!


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

the red empress and the lwada looking good


----------



## Cole1309 (Feb 5, 2006)

This is a nice little all male tank. That Lwanda is gorgeous. How big is the tank? Dimensions?


----------



## Cole1309 (Feb 5, 2006)

How about you post a fish list?? Thanks


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

Thanks all!

Info on the tank:
75 Gallon

Fish list:
2-Eureka Red 
2-Sunshine Peacock 
1-Lwanda 
1-Hap Ahli 
1-Taiwan Reef 
1-L18 Gold Nugget Pleco 
1-small Ngara 
1-small sick Baenschi


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

Nice fish and pics! :thumb:


----------



## Cole1309 (Feb 5, 2006)

Well I figured it must be decent sized but for some reason the tank seemed smaller. HaHa idk. How is the gold nugget pleco holden up? And what kind of Ngara do you have, Flametail? Are the 2 Eureka's docile or aggressive. I plan on breeding them in one of the tanks on my rack so I am a little curious about thier personalities at the moment because I have heard many different stories on their aggression.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

Your lwanda is lookin great!! I have two males(bad i know) both starting to color up!! I really like your setup, large gravel and great choices on rocks.


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

Cole1309 said:


> Well I figured it must be decent sized but for some reason the tank seemed smaller. HaHa idk. How is the gold nugget pleco holden up? And what kind of Ngara do you have, Flametail? Are the 2 Eureka's docile or aggressive. I plan on breeding them in one of the tanks on my rack so I am a little curious about thier personalities at the moment because I have heard many different stories on their aggression.


The L18 is great...although I don't really ever see him. My ngara is not a flametail and he's too young to color up. The Eureka's are crazy! they are Definitely aggressive to one another. When i first got them one was the dominant one, since then the sub-dominant one has grown larger and is now picking on the original dominant one. I'm in the process of moving one of them to another home.


----------



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

Love it, very nice looking tank and fish! I love that lwanda!


----------



## Cole1309 (Feb 5, 2006)

Ic thanks for the feedback. What kind of ngara strain do you have?? Where did you get it? lol I also have the ngara species in my tanks.


----------



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

great fish and great photo...

what you use to do these great picture...???


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments everyone!!!



Cole1309 said:


> Ic thanks for the feedback. What kind of ngara strain do you have?? Where did you get it? lol I also have the ngara species in my tanks.


Not really sure yet...he's not colored up so I cant really tell.



Bou said:


> great fish and great photo...
> 
> what you use to do these great picture...???


All of these photos were shot with my Canon 40D and a 17-55 2.8IS


----------



## fishyslc (Sep 3, 2008)

what fish is in the 7th pic?


----------



## Alexcescr (Jul 4, 2007)

Wath a beautifull fishes! Very good locking tank too. How do you feed them?


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

fishyslc said:


> what fish is in the 7th pic?


thats my Hap Ahli....sometimes he shows less color like in this photo...you can see the other shots of hime in a few other photos.



Alexcescr said:


> Wath a beautifull fishes! Very good locking tank too. How do you feed them?


Feed them flakes and pellets once daily.....


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

very nice pics indeed... The f/2.8 is helping much there 

great looking fish as well dude!


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

Actually 9 of the shots were taken at f5.0 iso 800.



KoenEeckhoudt said:


> very nice pics indeed... The f/2.8 is helping much there
> 
> great looking fish as well dude!


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

Beautiful selection of fish.


----------



## FloodXL (Feb 23, 2006)

Gorgeous aquarium! You have some fine specimens in there.


----------



## deliriuum (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow, very nice


----------



## FLGirl1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

Wow!  Nice quality pics! Is that a Nikon D50? Sorta looks like it. Nice Lwanda you have there! :drooling:


----------



## ChrisG12887 (Apr 18, 2008)

Beautiful tank and fish!! Nice crystal clear pics! :thumb: Love that lwanda and eureka red!


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

All the photos were taken with a 40D and my 17-55 2.8IS.

Thanks for all the replies!!!


----------



## Alisonj (Aug 24, 2008)

Looks awesome! :thumb:


----------



## Molino (Feb 21, 2003)

Great photos and fish. I Like how you have the tank set up.

I didn't realize Canon had a 17-55 2.8IS lens. That'd be a nice fast lens to have.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

=D> =D> =D> 
I am so glad I checked this thread out... awesome pics and peacocks. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JasperandAlice (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow, I really love it. It's gorgeous.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Love the tank, fish, and pics :thumb: Good job all around =D>


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Also if pic #7 is a Hap Ahli, is #8 his female? (and do you mean a S. fryeri Ahli?)


----------



## lexi73 (May 2, 2008)

Wow i have not checked back in a while.....sorry I missed some of the replies.

Hoosier Tank,
#7 is a Ahli and #8 is a Taiwan Reef Juvenile


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

Love those fish, and very nice shots by the way. Have you thought about changing the substrate over to sand or coral sand instead of the gravel? I think it would make those beautys pop that much more.


----------

